# Does anyone on this forum own a roofing company?



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

If so PM me I had a great idea to drum up more business for both of us.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike aka Getsome does but he only does comercial i believe...dont know if that helps or not


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

No i'm looking for a residential roofer. Just to be a little more specific on what I have to offer. I do many kinds of insurance inspections. One is a roof inspection and sometimes the home owners need to get reroofed or patched. There is also something else i'm looking to do but I will propose that once I talk to the contractor. I have a meeting with a local guy next week but I found him through a less than desirable contact. He could be fine I just wanted to weigh my options.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead Bordering conflict of interest ???? Just asking.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

No no no. If I do a inspection and it needs something theagents ask me who should they send there customer to? It would only be a conflict of interest if I did roof work and tried to get the work or get compensated from 1 particular roofer. Then they could say I gave them a bad report just to get work. I'm a very straight forward person which is why they do business with me and I would not jeopardize that. My other idea has nothing to do with insurance inspections just my connections.


----------

